# My Man is on gear



## newbie3633 (Jun 21, 2011)

Does any one else have the extreme problem with there man SNORING on gear?   

If so any ideas on how to make it less noisy?


----------



## minimal (Jun 21, 2011)

Let me google that for you


----------



## strych9v2 (Jun 22, 2011)

must be the 19nors


----------



## HannahB (Jun 24, 2011)

You could suggest that he try changing sleep positions. Sleeping on the side will usually help. You may also want to try raising the head of your bed 4 inches.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes this can be quiet annoying.  I have been wearing ear plugs for years.


----------



## vortex (Jun 24, 2011)

Now now, let's not blame the gear for everything. Did this problem start after taking gear? My wife can snore up a storm, no gear.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 24, 2011)

Girls that snore....turn me off.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 24, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Girls that snore....turn me off.



Come on now, we are all human.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 24, 2011)

It may or may not be the gear. I have NEVER been a snorer and I am taking a massive amount of gear right now.

My girl on the other hand has started snoring since starting on oral contraceptives. Not every night, but it is more common for her to snore since beginning. 

There is nothing you can do about it. I have tried waking my girl up, rolling her over, etc... But then she gets right back to it. My only suggestion is ear plugs.



strych9v2 said:


> must be the 19nors



I'm taking Tren right now, no snoring.


----------



## MDR (Jun 24, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Yes this can be quiet annoying. I have been wearing ear plugs for years.


 
Yep-My wife does the same.  She also drops a mean elbow when she wants me to shift to another position.  She claims it is the only way to get me to move, but I think it may just be her way of getting a little sweet revenge...can't say I blame her.  She has mentioned that it seems to be the worst when I am laying flat on my back.


----------



## Ramrod11 (Jun 24, 2011)

MDR said:


> Yep-My wife does the same.  She also drops a mean elbow when she wants me to shift to another position.  She claims it is the only way to get me to move, but I think it may just be her way of getting a little sweet revenge...can't say I blame her.  She has mentioned that it seems to be the worst when I am laying flat on my back.


Lol...


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 24, 2011)

MDR said:


> Yep-My wife does the same.  She also drops a mean elbow when she wants me to shift to another position.  She claims it is the only way to get me to move, but I think it may just be her way of getting a little sweet revenge...can't say I blame her.  She has mentioned that it seems to be the worst when I am laying flat on my back.



I think you might be right,  we have to get a jab or 2 in when we can.  

I agree, when Prince is sleeping on his back, I swear I think he wakes the neighbors. 

Xanax works really good as well.  You sleep so good, you can't hear the noisy FUc*er sleeping next to you.  Just sayn'


----------



## MDR (Jun 24, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I think you might be right,  we have to get a jab or 2 in when we can.
> 
> I agree, when Prince is sleeping on his back, I swear I think he wakes the neighbors.
> 
> Xanax works really good as well. You sleep so good, you can't hear the noisy FUc*er sleeping next to you. Just sayn'


 
Ahh-now I know why she has that script for Xanax...


----------



## minimal (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 24, 2011)

strych9v2 said:


> must be the 19nors


----------



## GrappleStrong (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey Newbie. I love AB by the way. It could very likely be sleap apnea cause by the rapid weight gain or just excessive amount of weight in general . i know i was never much of a snorer until i got over 220. and then it kinda started kicking in.


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 28, 2011)

Yup, sleep apnea is a bitch. I was diagnosed years ago before cycle one. The bigger and older I got the worse it got. I saw a doc got therapy (CPAP), bye, bye snoring.


----------



## newfieguy77 (Jul 14, 2011)

get the breath easy nasal strips


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 14, 2011)

I snore like a pig if I am asleep on my back.  My fiancee will just kick me in my sleep to make me roll over.  I was never a snorer until i started taking test!


----------



## ROID (Jul 14, 2011)

GrappleStrong said:


> Hey Newbie. I love AB by the way. It could very likely be sleap apnea cause by the rapid weight gain or just excessive amount of weight in general . i know i was never much of a snorer until i got over 220. and then it kinda started kicking in.



.

growth caused me to start snoring as well


----------



## bigmanjws (Nov 16, 2011)

I have been told as of late my snoring is getting quite excessive.......I have put on some serious size over the last 6 months with 2 cycles. She says I never snored previously but i would weigh in at around 215 or so and right now I am flirting with 240! I think it is just the excessive weight gain.........


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 16, 2011)

punch or jab him in his side. I bet he wont even flinch but it should shut him up.


----------



## gamma (Nov 16, 2011)

snoring is snoring , not the gears fault . try breath right strips they may help in some cases


----------



## TonyMack (Nov 16, 2011)

Mouthpiece devices, also known as dental  appliances, or mandibular advancement splints really work. It's a small plastic device worn in  the mouth during sleep to prevent the soft throat tissues from  collapsing and obstructing the airway. 

I got mine from my dentist and it's the best 700 bucks I ever spent. Best sleep of my life, on or off gear. There are cheaper generic versions you can find online.


----------



## cg89 (Nov 16, 2011)

girls don't poop


----------



## banker23 (Nov 16, 2011)

I seem to snore more when my bf% starts to move up a little. When I started my cycle, bf started to drop a tiny bit even though I gained weight and the snoring stopped completely...I started snoring in PCT after my last PH cycle because I ate like a madman to try and keep gains. I succeeded but bf% paid a small price.


----------



## chesty4 (Nov 19, 2011)

Try taking a que from the movie Porky's and stuff a pair of socks in his mouth....just saying


----------



## chesty4 (Nov 19, 2011)

I've broken my nose before while playing hockey, so I tend to snore if I'm laying on my back or extremely tired.


----------



## btex34n88 (Nov 19, 2011)

I noticed the more weight i've put on the more i snore, although its never consistent. My wife usually pushes my head to get me to stop or change positions. If she snores i usually fake a seizure in bed so she wakes up and stops snoring...works every time!


----------



## gettinfitt (Dec 2, 2011)

my man snores with or without the gear... makes no difference.... but an elbow, once he gets in the routine of the sharp pain to the side... he should roll on his side immediately.... works for me every time...


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't see why gear would make him snore


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 11, 2011)

newbie3633 said:


> Does any one else have the extreme problem with there man SNORING on gear?
> 
> If so any ideas on how to make it less noisy?



Breathe Right Advanced Nasal Strips

works for me and its not the gear that makes him snore


----------

